# STEAM SPY - wie zuverlässig ist diese quelle !?!?



## TheMiz (28. Mai 2015)

*STEAM SPY - wie zuverlässig ist diese quelle !?!?*

hallo,
laut news vom 26.05. 2015 'The Witcher 3' Sales Reach 1.5 Million Copies, Already Nearing 'The Witcher 2' Lifetime Units Sold : Games : Gamenguide
hat sich The Witcher 2 insgesamt (lifetime sales!!) ca. 1,7 millionen mal verkauft (und das gab es auf Pc und xbox 360!)

aber laut Steam spy hat es sich alleine auf Steam über 3 millionen mal verlauft   
The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings Enhanced Edition - SteamSpy - All the data and stats about Steam games

Nun meine frage: wie ernst kann man dieses Steam spy nehmen, wenn die zahlen so dermaßen daneben sind??
auf steam spy werden mehr als die doppelten (!!!!!!!!!) zahlen angegeben?? Wtf .........


----------



## Malkolm (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: STEAM SPY - wie zuverlässig ist diese quelle !?!?*

Die Zahlen auf die sich der erste Artikel beruft sind falsch. TW2 hat sich bereits Ende Mai 2012 1,7Mio mal verkauft (plattformübergreifend).
Bis Ende September 2014 hat sich TW1+2 knappe 8Mio mal verkauft (davon mutmaßlich mehr TW2 als TW1), das sind die letzten offiziellen Zahlen aus den Geschäftsberichten. Die Zahlen die Steamspy nennt können hinkommen.


----------



## TheMiz (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: STEAM SPY - wie zuverlässig ist diese quelle !?!?*

und von wo hast du diese zahlen? wo gibts diese geschäftsberichte??In der News oben bestätigte "CD Projekt's chief executive Adam Kicinski" die zahlen von witcher 2, und dass man nun in den mainstream durchgebrochen sei. 8 millionen schaffen nicht mal die TOP-marken der games, aber witcher 1+2 soll es geschafft haben? das ist doch purer unsinn!


----------



## Malkolm (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: STEAM SPY - wie zuverlässig ist diese quelle !?!?*

The Witcher Sales Numbers Have Been Released in a CD Projekt Report

Die Geschäftsberichte sind polnisch, falls du dessen mächtig bist kannst du auch die direkte Quelle anschauen.

Im übrigen liegt TW mit seinen 8Mio gerade so in den Top 50 der Verkaufszahlen. Ein paar andere bekannte Beispiele:
- Mario Kart Wii, GTA5(ohne PC), Minecraft >30Mio
- Skyrim, GTA 3, GTA 4, CoD:BO alle > 20 Mio

Du musst also deine Definition von "purem Unsinn" nocheinmal überdenken.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: STEAM SPY - wie zuverlässig ist diese quelle !?!?*

2012 waren es auch schon 1.7 Mio für Witcher 2 The Witcher 2 sales top 1.7 million â€¢ Eurogamer.net
Demnach stimmen die anderen Zahlen aus dem Artikel von Reuters nicht.


----------



## Malkolm (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: STEAM SPY - wie zuverlässig ist diese quelle !?!?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Demnach stimmen die anderen Zahlen aus dem Artikel von Reuters nicht.



Doch tun sie:
Reuters: "The company sold 1.5 million copies of the game before its last-week release versus 1 million and 1.7 million of total annual sales of the saga's previous parts, respectively."

Dass gamenguide.com (ehrlich gesagt auch noch nie gehört) aus "total annual sales" plötzlich "copies in their lifetimes" macht ist nicht die Schuld von Reuters. Hat schon fast PCGH Style aus falsch gelesenen Texten eine News zu machen


----------



## TheMiz (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: STEAM SPY - wie zuverlässig ist diese quelle !?!?*

also hat gamenguide einfach nur falsch übersetzt. gut zu wissen


----------



## RavionHD (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: STEAM SPY - wie zuverlässig ist diese quelle !?!?*

Steamspy ist schon sehr zuverlässig, stimmen fast immer exakt mit den Publisherangaben, konnte man zuletzt bei Cities:Skyline sehen.

Eines ist wichtig:
Wenn ein Spiel ein Gratiswochenende hat dann steht bei Verkaufszahlen meist eine irre hohe Zahl dabei ( zuletzt bei Arma 3 mit 25 Millionen), jedoch steht auch immer dass diese Angaben unzuverlässig sind dann, nach dem Gratiswochenende pendelt es sich bei dem wahren Wert ein der verkauft wurde.
Also wenn ein Spiel gerade im Gratiswochenende ist sollte man warten bis das Gratiswochenende vorüber ist, dann erst weiß man wieviele Stückzahlen wirklicht verkauft wurden bei Steam.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: STEAM SPY - wie zuverlässig ist diese quelle !?!?*

Was heiß "total annual sales" eigentlich genau? In den bekannten Online Lexika findet sich keine Übersetzung für diese Kombination. 
 annual sales steht für die Verkäufe in einem Jahr, das ist soweit klar. Aber wieso total davor?



> steamspy ist schon sehr zuverlässig, stimmen fast immer exakt mit den Publisherangaben, konnte man zuletzt bei Cities:Skyline sehen


Sofern es ein Steam Only Spiel ist, was auf keinen der 3 Witcher Teile zutrifft.


----------



## RavionHD (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: STEAM SPY - wie zuverlässig ist diese quelle !?!?*

Bei The Witcher 2 darf man nicht vergessen dass es auch auf GoG.com verkauft wird, laut Steamspy 3 Millionen Stück The Witcher 2, 2 Millionen The Witcher 1 und vermutlich noch zwei Millionen bei GoG.com (The Witcher 2 und The  Witcher 1 zusammen), laut VGChartz.com noch eine knappe Millionen auf der Xbox 360, also stimmen die ~8 Millionen wohl.

Bei den 3 Euro Sales auch nicht wirklich verwunderlich.^^


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: STEAM SPY - wie zuverlässig ist diese quelle !?!?*



TheMiz schrieb:


> Nun meine frage: wie ernst kann man dieses Steam spy nehmen, wenn die zahlen so dermaßen daneben sind??
> auf steam spy werden mehr als die doppelten (!!!!!!!!!) zahlen angegeben?? Wtf .........



In solchen Berichts werden nur die Retail Verkaufszahlen veröffentlicht, die Online Verkäufe sind dort nicht mit aufgeführt.

Steam Spy greift die Zahlen irgenwie vom Steam Server ab, kann man auf der Seite genauer nachlesen wie das ganze funktioniert, deshalb sind die Zahlen eigentlich relativ genau, - + ein paar %
The Wichter 2 war schon so oft im Steam Sale für ca 5 € und drunter und bei der User-Base die Steam hat, kann man sich schon vorstellen das ca. 3 Millionen Leute das Spiel besitzen.

Besitzen heist aber nicht gleich gekauft, wird auf Steam Spy auch erklärt. 
Spiel gab es vielleicht mal bei einer Vorbestellung dazu oder in irgeneinem Spiele Bundle dazu, dadurch kann es auch zu abweichungen kommen.


----------



## RavionHD (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: STEAM SPY - wie zuverlässig ist diese quelle !?!?*



BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> In solchen Berichts werden nur die Retail Verkaufszahlen veröffentlicht, die Online Verkäufe sind dort nicht mit aufgeführt.
> 
> Steam Spy greift die Zahlen irgenwie vom Steam Server ab, kann man auf der Seite genauer nachlesen wie das ganze funktioniert, deshalb sind die Zahlen eigentlich relativ genau, - + ein paar %
> The Wichter 2 war schon so oft im Steam Sale für ca 5 € und drunter und bei der User-Base die Steam hat, kann man sich schon vorstellen das ca. 3 Millionen Leute das Spiel besitzen.
> ...



Ja, wenn Du das Spiel in Deiner Steambibliothek hast (sei es per Steamkauf, per Keykauf, per Bundlekauf, egal, hauptsache bei Steam offiziell eingelöst), dann wird es mitgezählt.


----------

